# OS X Mavericks



## Brother JC (Oct 23, 2013)

Have any of you Mac users upgraded yet? Pros or cons? I haven't been on an Apple for long, so I have no real experience with an OS change. :scared:


----------



## nixxon2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

Not a huge difference between mountain lion and mavericks. Just a few minor changes. No big deal. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 25, 2013)

Been running it since Beta 1, nice upgrade for being free 

Best review:

http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/


New features:

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/10/24/20-best-os-x-mavericks-features/


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 25, 2013)

Failed to download, jacked my OS. I bought my system used, so my account with Apple has no OS history. *oh joy*


----------



## nixxon2000 (Oct 27, 2013)

I've installed it on 120 ish computers now with no issues. It's worth the update. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## robhummeljr (Oct 31, 2013)

Only glaring issue I've had with it so far was the headache of locating where apple moved network monitor to.  As a network engineer it was a bit frustrating having to hunt around to find a tool that I use on daily basis.  Other than that the difference between the two is minimal, its a nice upgrade.


----------



## ej6267 (Nov 20, 2013)

I am so sorry I updated my iMac from OS10.6 to Maverick. It's slowed the computer to a crawl, plus something is eating away at my hard drive space without telling me what it is. In the last two weeks I've gone from 18G free space to less than ten, with me frantically deleting files just so I can download my podcasts. Anybody else having this issue?


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 20, 2013)

Look on google on how to disable time machine on local drive. That's the culprit for the missing disk space. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## ej6267 (Nov 20, 2013)

Are you sure? My system preferences has a Lacie external hard drive specified for for the backup location, and I only plugged it in once since the upgrade.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 20, 2013)

Mountain lion introduced the time machine feature to also created backups on the local drive (in case you were on the road and didn't have your external you could still recover deleted files or programs). It's not space friendly at all. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's a link to an article that has the commands you have to run. 

http://osxdaily.com/2011/09/28/disable-time-machine-local-backups-in-mac-os-x-lion/


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## ej6267 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks. Aargh, I hate Apple, yet I'm so in love with it!


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 20, 2013)

I use a MacBook Pro 15 with the retina display. It was driving me bonkers that disk space was disappearing at an alarming rate. And then I learned why. Sure it's a great idea but maybe let the user decide. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## ej6267 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yep, that was it. I thought it was funny to hear the hard drive spin up in the middle of the night without the screen coming on, I just thought it was performing the cron jobs.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 20, 2013)

How much space you get back?


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## ej6267 (Nov 20, 2013)

Not sure where to look for the local backups to delete.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 20, 2013)

A reboot and they should be gone


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## ej6267 (Nov 20, 2013)

Excellent, thanks!


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------

